# First post and question?



## Buckrodgers (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys! My name is Logan Brooks. My family is re-locating from Bend,Or and I am starting my own hydro-jetting and CCTV business. We are moving to Phoenix,AZ. Around the Peoria area. I've worked for a municipality for 7 years doing the public side version of what I'd be doing over there. My question is, with a Obrien jetter trailer and a Cues Mini Cam with a Saund, how much demand is there for my line of work in the Greater Phoenix area?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello. You are expected to post an introduction in the introduction section so we can all get to know you. Tell us a little about yourself, your experience, licenses, etc. We look forward to your participation. 

Thanks.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Mar 25, 2013)

*Woops*

Sorry Intro is up. I apologize


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Most cities and larger towns have their own jitter/vac truck and camera truck. So you might be out of luck. In that area you will need to be lic by city Phx, Scotsdale, Glendale, ect, ect.

Another issue to worry about is the city has their approved contractors who bid for contracts, the billable hr is usually low for these guys. 

I do know Phx uses propipe or did for some big big jobs, inspect reline type deals, but they are heavy hitters in the game for sure.

Good luck with your move. One more word of advise from your move, don't even consider new construction in that area.

Just my.02


----------



## Buckrodgers (Mar 25, 2013)

*Clarification*

Yea, I know that I won't be getting the big jobs with affiliated with the Cities. I'm looking more towards restaurants, HOA'S, Hotels, commercial properties. Cleaning and CCTV of private services. Not City mains.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry I misunderstood ya. I'm not sure if you can make it doing only jetter and cctv stuff in the PHX area. There are some big chains that have a truck dragging a jetter around all day. 

There is work on private mains, new housing developments before hand over to city. Malls are a big one, and some communities that would not give or were not taken over by the city waste dept.

Most restaurants get on a maint program that include chemical for grease trap & lines. 
So the Bio products might be worth looking into.

This is just what I have seen in Phx and Tucson.


----------

